# Ragdoll cat



## HolidayHome (Nov 9, 2009)

I am looking after a ragdoll cat for my sick aunt and to put it plainly, I'm finding her really irritating! Don't get me wrong, I'm feeding her correctly and giving her everything she needs and space to roam around indoors, but I have never been a cat person and just can't seem to get the hang of this. When we put her down to go to sleep and we go upstairs to bed, she cries all night. Then she follows us around the house all day, so while I'm doing chores she's under my feet and I end up stepping on her by mistake. Then she hates me for stepping on her! She's very needy and wants attention all the time, but when I actually give her attention (try to stroke her or pick her up) she doesn't like it and runs away. I feel like she is really spoilt and used to having humans wrapped round her little finger.

Am I misunderstanding something here? If so, I'd like to know what it is and I'd really like to get on with this cat.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well. . . . you're not a cat person.  Cats aren't the aloof creatures many folks think they are, but they also don't like having attention forced on them. They like it on their terms. This kitty may be used to sleeping with her mom at night, so when you leave her downstairs, she is lonely and telling you so. Single cats do often become needier than those with a companion, b/c you're all they have.

Hopefully she can go home soon?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

"She's very needy and wants attention all the time, but when I actually give her attention (try to stroke her or pick her up) she doesn't like it and runs away. "

Each cat likes a different style of petting. You have to watch the signs.

Also new places and people make them skittish. She's missing your Aunt.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think the others have given you really good clues - your aunt's kitty is upset, misses her familiar person and her own house, wants company but doesn't know you well enough to feel safe around you. Poor thing. Maybe it would help if you (consciously) treated her the way you would treat a person who is grieving. 

I find that when Gracie is at risk of being trompled underfoot (if I am rushing around a lot or busy carrying things) it helps to talk to her (!) just the way I would a small child "Coming through! Look out, sweetie! Excuse me!" etc. She really listens and watches when I do that, and it feels like I am being more polite. 

As far as petting goes, if she doesn't know you really well yet, she might take a while to enjoy being petted. We've had Gracie more than two years, and we've just learned now to read what she likes when (and she's better at letting us know her moods, too). 

Lots of luck, and also I hope your aunt recovers, too. 

Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> I feel like she is really spoilt and used to having humans wrapped round her little finger.


That's not being spoiled, that's a cat's life! Dogs have owners, cats have staff.  



> Then she hates me for stepping on her!


 Yes, they do sit directly in your way when you're walking and it seems as though they're trying to trip you so they can steal your car keys and go buy all the catnip in town, but they're really just like little toddlers, and maybe if you think of her as 2-year old, it would help.

I know you're doing this a favor to your aunt and you are NOT cat people, but it won't be forever. I hope your aunt recovers quickly. It is kind of you to do this for her. atback


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fran said:


> I think the others have given you really good clues - your aunt's kitty is upset, misses her familiar person and her own house, wants company but doesn't know you well enough to feel safe around you. Poor thing.
> 
> Fran


Yep, better said but what I meant.


And you'll learn from experience not to step back without looking. I don't dare push my desk chair back anymore.


----------



## HolidayHome (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your help and your well-wishes for my aunt. I understand her a little more now and will try and get on to her level.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You're gonna miss her when she moves back home.


----------

